# daffyb est bourré



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

bon ben, le titre est explicite...

et malheureusement, j'ai banni valoriel :hein: :rateau: :rateau:

j'ai envoyé un mail à benjamin pour qu'il résolve le problème   

vala... j'en profite pour faire un tit coucou  de Liège à tout le monde!


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

Valo est bourré !!!
c'est pas moi, c'est lui qui a fait la connerie.
Et de toute façon, c'est bien, ça lui fait des vacances :love:


----------



## toys (10 Décembre 2005)

bha s'est du beaux ça!

L'ALCOOL EST DANGEREUX POUR LA SANTÉ A CONSOMMÉ AVEC MODÉRATION (et aussi avec des verres si non en met partout.)


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Et de toute façon, c'est bien, ça lui fait des vacances :love:


ouais... 

m'enfin j'avais pas besoin de toi pour en profiter


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

pitain, bourré, mais il n'empêche que je vois encore les fautes d'ortografe


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Et de toute façon, c'est bien, ça lui fait des vacances :love:


ouais... 

m'enfin j'avais pas besoin de toi pour en profiter


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

Bourré, mais il n'empêche que je vois tout de même encore les fautes d'ortografe


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

scusez pour le flood de 4 heures du mat :love:


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> scusez pour le flood de 4 heures du mat :love:


tu parles... il le fait exprès cet enfoiré 

c'est lui qui m'a dit t'attendre 4h pour poster...


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

'tendez...

il est en train de vous préparez un tit tombée de futal


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

et après on dit que c'est moi qui suit bourré


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

et voilà...

j'précise qu'il y avait que lui et moi dans la pièce   

heureusement, angie dormait  :rose: :rose:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

c'est ce qu'on dit


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'on dit


 :afraid: :afraid:

elles étaient réveillées...?   :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

ben oui  :rateau: comme si tu ne le savais pas


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

yahoo, 2 pages... :love:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

pitain trop bon le lien !!!


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

on va dormir?


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> et après on dit que c'est moi qui suit bourré


je t'attends ma poule
je suis tout émoustillé :love:


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> je t'attends ma poule


:mouais: :rose: :love:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:  (combo)


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> je t'attends ma poule


remarquez... :rose:


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

Ayé


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ayé


alors, heureuse? :love:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

Alors, heureuse ? :love:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

ben comme toi, sauf que moi, je n'ai pas le c** en choux fleur...


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ben comme toi, sauf que moi, je n'ai pas le c** en choux fleur...


chez toi, ça sentait pas la rose non plus!!  :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Quel est le but de ce fil??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le but de ce fil??



La drague ?


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Oui, mais qui drague qui??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais qui drague qui??



Azéron drague Daffyb. Apparemment, il a envie de se taper un canard et il les aime bien verts.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Après on va avoir un sujet   "Aille ! ça fait mal la gueule de bois !"


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Alors on va les laissez...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaa! mais c'est un tred de canard ici !!!   Daffyb iDuck MobyDuck !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> bon ben, le titre est explicite...
> 
> et malheureusement, j'ai banni valoriel :hein: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ...



Tu ne m'as pas envoyé qu'un mail. 
Tu m'as envoyé 1 mail *ET* 12 messages privés quasi-identiques.  (à tel point que je me suis levé en précipitation après avoir relevé mes mails depuis mon portable :rateau: ).
(en passant, Valoriel est débanni  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaa! mais c'est un tred de canard ici !!!   Daffyb iDuck MobyDuck !!!!!! :rateau:



Oui mais MobyDuck et moi, on n'est pas là pour une partouze. N'est-ce pas MobyDuck ?


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Oui oui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

Nous, on ne fait que mater.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Et oui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

MobyDuck, tu connais l'histoire du type qui va au bordel ? Il demande :
- C'est combien ?
- 30 euros, répond la tenancière
Il regarde dans son portefeuille et dit :
- Mince. Je n'ai que 10 euros.
- Mais nous avons aussi une prestation à 10 euros. Ca vous intéresse ?
- Heu... oui.
- Alors montez au premier. Première porte à gauche.
Il monte et attends dans la pièce. Quelques minutes plus tard, la porte s'entreouvre et il voit entrer un canard. Et la porte se referme. Il hésite un long moment puis se décide finalement à faire son affaire avec le volatile. Il lui court derrière et finit par l'attraper. Et il fait.
Le lendemain il va au peep-show qui jouxte la maison close. Il regarde un couple qui fait l'amour. En sortant il dit à un des autres spectateurs :
- Joli spectacle !
- Et encore ça, c'est rien, lui répond l'autre. Vous seriez venu hier. Il y avait un type qui s'est tapé un canard. C'était d'enfer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2005)

C'est la danse des canards,
Qui pataugent dans la mare
et agitent le bas des reins ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la danse des canards,
> Qui pataugent dans la mare
> et agitent le bas des reins ...



doivent pas agiter grand chose, ce matin...


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Après on va avoir un sujet   "Aille ! ça fait mal la gueule de bois !"


Ha non, ça va plutot bien. On a bien mangé. Merci Angie


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> doivent pas agiter grand chose, ce matin...


  

présentement, nous sommes debout, lavés et nous avons même pris notre déjeuner... une fois!


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

et puis merci angie :love: pour les pains au chocolat


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> en passant, Valoriel est débanni


merci 

au moins yen a un pour réparer tes erreurs mon canard


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et puis merci angie :love: pour les pains au chocolat


Au plaisir les enfants :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> MobyDuck, tu connais l'histoire du type qui va au bordel ? Il demande :
> - C'est combien ?
> - 30 euros, répond la tenancière
> Il regarde dans son portefeuille et dit :
> ...



Tu devrais la poster là, je suis sûr que tu ferais un carton.    :love:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

La pensée de ce soir de valo :rateau:


			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas très habile avec les langues


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> La pensée de ce soir de valo :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... 

par contre, avec les lèvres :love:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> par contre, avec les lèvres :love:


J'avoue ne pas avoir compris :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue ne pas avoir compris :rateau:


tu disais pas ça hier...


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

Voici la homePage de Valoriel  comme quoi, ce n'est pas une personne fiable


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Voici la homePage de Valoriel


bu et rebu...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bu et rebu...



on prend les mêmes et on recommence


----------



## House M.D. (10 Décembre 2005)

A force on va finir bourrés


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> A force on va finir bourrés



un thread à lire avec modération :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

pitain, ça y est, Valo cuve !!!
le petit joueur


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

mettez la main aux fesses d'angie de ma part, je vous laisse la baffe en pourboire


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> pitain, ça y est, Valo cuve !!!
> le petit joueur


  :mouais:

nawak 

tracasse... c'est angie qui squattait son ordi


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

_


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		


			mettez la main aux fesses d'angie de ma part, je vous laisse la baffe en pourboire 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

Présentement_ elle n'est pas encore _bourrée _


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mettez la main aux fesses d'angie de ma part, je vous laisse la baffe en pourboire


merci...


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> _
> Présentement_ elle n'est pas encore _bourrée _


t'as pleinement raison


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> t'as pleinement raison


 Whaou la PERCHE valo !!  :love: :rateau: (combo)

Edith : il n'a pas compris.... qui veut lui expliquer ?
Il est trop atteind il ne comprend plus très bien toutes les subtilités de la langue des lèvres


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Whaou la PERCHE valo !!  :love: :rateau: (combo)


on dit un bâton ici... :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

Hey valo, tu fais quoi cette nuit ?


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Hey valo, tu fais quoi cette nuit ?


je sers en terrasse  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Sortez couverts


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sortez couverts


Tu nous prends pour qui/quoi ?? on ne sort pas on reste dedans !!!


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous prends pour qui/quoi ?? on ne sort pas on reste dedans !!!


... t'es parti vite, hier!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous prends pour qui/quoi ?? on ne sort pas on reste dedans !!!



C'est vrai que boire ou conduire, il faut choisir


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

la vitesse est de nos jour une denrée rare mais appréciable. Néanmois, tu as pu aussi noter ma bonne composition après une nuit de folie


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

tout pareil mon canard :love:


----------



## House M.D. (10 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> merci...


Aaaaaah, le bon vieux Ranma 1/2...


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah, le bon vieux Ranma 1/2...


tout à fait...


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait...


 :mouais: :mouais:

tu parles 

t'y connais rien


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah, le bon vieux Ranma 1/2...



Ca vaut pas le Naru Punsch


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut pas le Naru *Punsch*


ça se boît ?


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

santé   :love:


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)




----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

marrant 

j'ai la même à coté de moi...


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

menteur, c'est ça que tu bois :


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

maintenant oui


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

après il va bien faloir attaquer de la boisson de gonzesse !


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> après il va bien faloir attaquer de la boisson de gonzesse !


Pour toi la boisson la plus appropriée serait celle-ci ... si tu passes par chez nous n'hesites pas à en boire ... c'est super délicieux et un peu traitre si on en abuse .. mais bon on sait qu'il en faut beaucoup pour te faire battre de l'aile!


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

ya pas de bouchon ?   :rateau: (combo)


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

Valo qui flood   :



 
Angie qui cuve :



 
Philippe qui se demande ce qu'il fait avec ces nazes :rateau: : (en fait il picole discretos)


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi la boisson la plus appropriée serait celle-ci ... *si tu passes par chez nous n'hesites pas à en boire* ... c'est super délicieux et un peu traitre si on en abuse .. mais bon on sait qu'il en faut beaucoup pour te faire battre de l'aile!


on y est à Liège et on ne t'a pas encore vu.
Voir dans le thread rendez vous


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> si tu passes par chez nous n'hesites pas à en boire ...


mais p'tit con... on est chez toi 

va voir tes MP pour demain!!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mais p'tit con... on est chez toi
> va voir tes MP pour demain!!


Eh les gars avec vous il faut décoder! .... 63500 pour Duffy et un voilier pour toi .... faut pas être belge si on veut comprendre quelque chose ...  :love:

Au fait je trouve pas Angie si "ronde" que cela moi! ... euh je veux dire avec des rondeurs .... pour la "levée du coude" je vous laisse seul juges


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

c'est mou du slip par ici...


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

...heureusement que valo est là :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est mou du slip par ici...


Le mien ne dit pas la même chose ...


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

toi aussi, tu trouves ?


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le mien ne dit pas la même chose ...


vas lire tes MP et répond moi tantôt


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi, tu trouves ?



Tu les as eu en cadeau chez NRJ? .... waf waf trop fort!  :love:

.


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

s'est comme dans le bon vieux temps on se crois au bar des floodeur!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> vas lire tes MP et répond moi tantôt


Lu ... mais désolé pour cette fois   ... une prochaine!


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est comme dans le bon vieux temps on se crois au *bar des floodeur!*


je n'crois pas non 

ici, c'est chez nous... et pour entrer faut pas faire de bruit 








...surtout quand angie dors ​


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je n'crois pas non
> ici, c'est chez nous... et pour entrer faut pas faire de bruit
> ...surtout quand angie dors ​


Ouai ...ici on chausse ses chaussons et on apporte une bouteille ... :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je n'crois pas non
> 
> ici, c'est chez nous... et pour entrer faut pas faire de bruit
> 
> ...



oups pardont désolé je l'avais pas vue j'ai crue qu'elle était partie intégrante du canapé.


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ouai ...ici on chausse ses chaussons et on apporte une bouteille ... :rateau:


il doit me resté du jus de fruit multi-vitaminés.


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ouai ...ici on chausse ses chaussons et on apporte une bouteille ... :rateau:


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

oui mais quel canapé
un truc de M A L A D E !!
une fois que t'es dedans (le canapé) tu n'arrives plus à sortir ! c'est un piège à loque humaine


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

j'préférais la nuit dernière mon canard!!

yavait moins de monde... :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quel canapé
> un truc de M A L A D E !!
> une fois que t'es dedans (le canapé) tu n'arrives plus à sortir ! c'est un piège à loque humaine



une fosse pour épaves ...


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> j'préférais la nuit dernière mon canard!!
> yavait moins de monde... :rose:


surtout les parties d'arrosages de laitues


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> une fosse pour épaves? ...


oh l'autre hé, comment qu'il traite Angie d'épave !  :hein: :d


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quel canapé
> un truc de M A L A D E !!
> une fois que t'es dedans (le canapé) tu n'arrives plus à sortir ! c'est un piège à loque humaine


s'est les pires ils te prennent au piège et veule plus te laché même pour allé au wc


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> surtout les parties d'arrosages de laitues


:afraid: :afraid:

j'ai plus envie de salade moi maintenant :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> oh l'autre hé, comment qu'il traite Angie d'épave !  :hein: :d



L'épave c'est celui sur laquelle elle est assise ... il y a une patte et un bec qui dépassent ..


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

c'est bon les AES :love:


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

tu m'étonne


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

Valo, c'est un casseur d'ampoules
et en plus il n'assume même pas.
Néanmois c'est un grand prince :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tu m'étonne


Demande à Angie de se lever ... il y a daffyd qui voudrait sortir de la fosse ... :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

bande de poche


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

la dessus je vais me faire un petit dessin animé et je reviens si je suis pas trop fatigué


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> valo, c'est un casseur d'ampoules et en plus il n'assume même pas


j'assume ma part de responsabilité... 

c'est toi qui n'assume pas la tienne!!


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quel canapé
> un truc de M A L A D E !!
> une fois que t'es dedans (le canapé) tu n'arrives plus à sortir ! c'est un piège à loque humaine





Le canard sur canapé......c'est meilleur chez un chinois....(laqué pas bourré)


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la dessus je vais me faire un petit dessin animé et je reviens si je suis pas trop fatigué


Je vais moi aussi vous laissez Daffyd Valo et Toys .... je vais rejoindre ma paillasse


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bande de poche


lampe de poche???


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais moi aussi vous laissez Daffyd Valo et Toys .... je vais rejoindre ma paillasse


bonne nuit.


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lampe de poche???



nan tracasse


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bande de poche


la "chope débande"  .....


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> nan tracasse


bien ou quoi, une fois


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lampe de poche???


lampe a huile


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> la "chope débande"  .....


la grande chope, oui


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> lampe a huile


M'enfin pour toi, c'est huile de coude :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> la grande chope, oui


Connaisseur!!! ... du vécu?


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:

bon les enfants, molo modo sur le flood 

angie est partie dormir....


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin pour toi, c'est huile de coude :rateau:


oui je suis célibataire et alors.  :love:


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Connaisseur!!! ... du vécu?


oui, présentement... 

pas vrai mon bertrand? :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis célibataire et alors.  :love:


Parfois les travaux manuels sont nécessaires ... l'artisanat a ses qualités


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

Présentement nous représentons la gente masculine avec brio 
La bière belge.... moi ce que j'en dis ben... nan j'en dis rien, après vous pourriez penser des choses mal à propos


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Parfois les travaux manuels sont nécessaires ... l'artisanat a ses qualités


on est jamais mieux servie que par soit même.


bon je stop ici ou je vais finir par devenir gore.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Présentement nous représentons la gente masculine avec brio
> La bière belge.... moi ce que j'en dis ben... nan j'en dis rien, après vous pourriez penser des choses mal à propos


Nous? ... penser du mal des 20 canettes de bières à tes pieds? .... naaaaaaaaannnnn! ... on sait que c'est pour ton bien ... les hommes .. les vrais .. savent pourquoi


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on est jamais mieux servie que par soit même.
> 
> 
> bon je stop ici ou je vais finir par devenir gore.


Moi aussi je vous laisse .. je ne le dirai plus ... bonne nuit et merci pour la bonne soirée passée en votre compagnie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

et...

c'est qui qui va faire la vaisselle ​


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et...
> 
> c'est qui qui va faire la vaisselle ​


le lave vaiselle. . . . . . .


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ... avec brio ...


Qui c'est celui là :mouais: 
Un nouveau copain de beuverie ! un liégeois


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est celui là :mouais:
> Un nouveau copain de beuverie ! un liégeois


superbe magnifique merveilleux sa mérite un coup de boule.

[edit] peux même pas te boullé désolé [/edit]


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est celui là :mouais:
> Un nouveau copain de beuverie ! un liégeois


voilà! 
en plus, il fait même la vaisselle... :love:


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> superbe magnifique merveilleux sa mérite un coup de boule.


 :mouais: :mouais:

ravi de l'apprendre, mais ya peut être pas besoin de le poster... je crois qu'il s'en rendra compte


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> [edit] peux même pas te boullé désolé [/edit]


ah!! bah non


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi cette bande de soiffards déjantés?   

Apprenez à respecter l'ambiance calme et sereine de la nuit...















... et resservez-moi une tournée !


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

@llez zou les enfants... la gelbique va dormir!! :sleep:

ce fil n'est pas un thread à flood. ici, on post léger ou bourré 

bonne nuit de la part du canard et de valo


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette bande de soiffards déjantés?
> 
> Apprenez à respecter l'ambiance calme et sereine de la nuit...
> 
> ...




sa sert pas a faire la teuf la nuit?


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

Bah tout dépend du moment, là j'aurais bien envie mais y'a du monde qui dort à côté


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

ils roupillent encore, les soiffards


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> ravi de l'apprendre, mais ya peut être pas besoin de le poster... je crois qu'il s'en rendra compte


Tu commentes l'utilité de son post ou de l'ensemble de votre ½uvre ?


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ils roupillent encore, les soiffards


Tu rigoles !!! on était pressé 
Présentement nous nous somme levé à 10 h 00 et sommes allés à La Batte pour manger des frittes (prononcer frrriiiittteeuuuu)


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

et nous venons tantôt de rentrer...


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

Tracasse l'ami tout se passe bien. Et les frites étaient bien bonnes


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

c'est l'heure du café...

avec chantilly pour mon canard, normal pour cillian et modern 

et moi, j'aime pas ça


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

tu me déçois beaucoup là. Je n'avais aucun reproche à faire à ce brave valoriel, mais là, malheureusement, tu perds quelques points


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

toi, tu ronfles... 







...et maintenant, tu floodes


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

tu devais avoir ton oreille trop près de ma bouche.
Quand au flood, présentement, je ne sais pas exactement ce que c'est.
Pourrais-tu, s'il te plaît, m'expliquer cela, tantôt


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-tu, s'il te plaît, m'expliquer cela, tantôt


mais bien sûr.... :love:  

reprend ce fil depuis le début!! et tu devrais comprendre.


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

Nous sommes sur le départ...
Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin mon pauvre valoriel 
Mais ce n'est qu'un au revoir


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

et bien voilà, c'est sûr ce post que se termine les réjouissances liègoise 

merci à angie pour son acceuil :love:

et merci à cillian aussi!!


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce n'est qu'un au revoir


j'y compte bien 

on en reparle bientôt...

 tout le monde!!


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

Y'en a qui ont du bol...

Va falloir que je fasse un tour du côté de la cité du bouchon un de ces jours :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> voilà!
> en plus, Daffydl fait même la vaisselle... :love:



Euh ... pour la lessive il n'a pas encore tout à fait compris ... :love: 

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/lave_vaisselle.jpg

Vous ne croyez pas que j'ai mieux à faire que venir regarder les images non tolérées que vous mettez dans un fil comme celui-là ??
Franchement, on n'est pas la succursale de rigolez.com ici. Ça commence à bien faire les copier-coller proches de la _navritude_.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la lessive il n'a pas encore tout à fait compris ... :love:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/lave_vaisselle.jpg



Pas possible    zavez vu les pec' ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible    zavez vu les pec' ?




Ben, Daffy, c'est un (redoutable) canard, il en a besoin, pour agiter ses petites ailes !


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

ayé chuis rentré 
La route fut bonne :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible    zavez vu les pec' ?


Avec Persil tous les filles ont des missiles ....


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... pour la lessive il n'a pas encore tout à fait compris ... :love:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/lave_vaisselle.jpg


Excellent ça... si l'accessoire est fourni avec la machine, j'adopte tout de suite :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Ça y est ? C'est fini là ? On peut fermer ? :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ? C'est fini là ? On peut fermer ? :mouais:


J'allais te le proposer mon chaton 
On peut fermer  merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

De rien  Remettez-vous bien !  Et prévoyez l'AES Lilloise les 14-15 janvier.


----------

